# Heresy Online Combat Calculator (Powered by HAMulator)



## Galahad

I know it's already Swank new Heresy Blog but I figured I'd re-announce it the old fashioned way for those who haven't given the new blog a look yet (but you should! It's sweet), so here goes.

It’s my pleasure to introduce what is bound to be our biggest and best application to date: Heresy Online Combat Calculator!

The HCC is a powerful mathhammer tool, created just for Heresy by none other than Niclas Willberg, the genius behind HAMulator. As an avid user of the original HAMuator, I was thrilled to be working with him to get this project together for Heresy.


For those of you not in the know, HAMulator is a downloadable program for calculating the pure, mathematical average results of a given model shooting or assaulting another (AKA ‘MathHammer’). Do you want to know just how much more effective a lascannon is at breaking tanks than a Missile Launcher? Do you want to know how many Boyz on average a Tactical Squad can kill with a round of Rapid Fire boltgun slugs? That’s what it’s for. As someone who loves the mechanics of the game (and loves getting into intense discussions about what works best), I was quick to latch onto the concept of MathHammer. And, as someone who sucks at math, I was even quicker to latch onto programs like HAMulator.

HAMulator was (and now the HCC is) probably the best-built, most accurate home-made mathmammer calculators I’d found on the net. It had a simple interface, a lot of options, and it worked. The Heresy Combat Calculator is everything that HAMulator was and more. It’s free for all Heresy members to use online without the need to download, far more complex and far more comprehensive. And it’s not even done yet! The HCC is meant to be a living, growing feature of Heresy. As time goes on and new things come into play, the rules change and old things go away, the HCC will be updated in order to keep its place as the single most comprehensive MathHammer tool on the net. The ultimate goal is for it to take into account everything possible in 40k and then some…and it’s already got a good start!

And what’s more, you can export the results of your little thought experiments in the form of links or copy/past BB code boxes that let you instantly share the joy on forums far and wide as you prove, (with science!) that some units and weapons are just plain better. All the better to tell your friends, or just gloat on other boards about how awesome we are at Heresy ;-)

This should really make those ‘what’s better, X or Y?’ discussions more interesting and informative! Hell, while you’re at it, improve your army lists by knowing which choices are mathematically better. Impress women with your amazing math skills,* pretend to be an expert statistician, dominate friends and enemies alike on the gaming table and in the discussion forums with your new-found super-powers!**

====

And if you've got any questions, feel free to check out the How-To Guide and Feedback Thread

So try the Heresy Online Combat Calculator today and get laid!***

*Product not guaranteed to impress women

**Product may not grant 40k-related super powers or inherent gaming prowess

***But it will make you cool.


----------



## wombat_tree

Sounds cool. :biggrin: But what can it do that something say, super simple method 216 can't?


----------



## xSuperioRx

wombat_tree said:


> Sounds cool. :biggrin: But what can it do that something say, super simple method 216 can't?


Why don't you try it out and judge that yourself?


----------



## Galahad

As far as just basic rudimentary mathhammer, it's about the same (except faster and requiring less work on your part) but can Method 216 calculate rending vs vehicles, for example? How about the odds of burning yourself with a plasma gun while at the same time figuring out its chance to wound an enemy without any extra effort, or how far your missile will scatter?

And do you really want to spend the time using 216 to figure out how much damage a 30-boy mob will do in assault when you can just spend 30 seconds plugging some numbers into the HCC?


----------



## shaantitus

Started using it more and more. Top bit of gear for determining the likely effectiveness of alternative unit selections. A fantastic addition to the site.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

It's impressive to say the least, but I'm gonna continue to mathhammer by hand, 'cause I'm one of those weirdos who likes doing math.


----------



## Kreuger

Now all we have to do is convince workshop to use it when they design, balance, play test, and assign point values.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

pfft, that'll never happen.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL

awsomness!!!!


----------

